# Façamos o que é mais do que ainda há por fazer



## dragona

Alguém podería traduzir pra mim essa oraçao: "*Façamos o que é mais do que ainda há por fazer"*


----------



## Outsider

Hagamos lo que es más que lo que todavía está por hacer.


----------



## BETA ROCHA

Por Favor Alguem Pode Me Dizer Como Se Diz Bojo De Soutien Em Espanhol


----------



## youlearn

dragona said:


> Alguém podería traduzir pra mim essa oraçao: "*Façamos o que é mais do que ainda há por fazer"*


 
Creo que es algo asi como: hagamos muchisisisimo mas de lo q pudise ser posible hacerse.. si aun no recuerdo mal mis clases, mais do que es un modo de comparacion.. Sorry, si no es mucha mi explicacion., yo tambien ando medio complicada.


----------



## Mangato

Yo entiendo que quiere decir

Hagamos aún más , de lo que todavía nos queda por hacer. Frase voluntarista,
es decir extralimitémonos en nuestras obligaciones​


----------



## Tomby

Eis a minha aportação:
"_Hagamos más de lo que aún (todavía) queda por hacer_".
Boa noite!


----------



## dragona

Obrigada a todos vocês!


----------



## okporip

ver abaixo

Oi, dragona! Não sei se você ainda está interessada nesse assunto, mas segue o que tenho a dizer...

A frase em português não é boa. Ficaria melhor (significando o mesmo) assim: "Façamos mais do que aquilo que ainda há por fazer". A idéia envolve a comparação de duas "quantidades". Trata-se de propor a nós mesmos a realização de "mais coisas" do que "X", e "X" é igual a "o que falta fazer".

Agora eu é que te pergunto: como fica a tradução disso ao espanhol?

Saudações,

okporip.


----------



## dragona

Yo lo traduje así: "Hagamos más de lo que aún hay por hacer"

Saludos


----------



## okporip

Ok, dragona. Mas há uma sutil ambigüidade nesse tipo de construção em português, e creio que foi para fugir deste problema que o autor da frase colocou esse "o que é". O que eu queria saber é se em espanhol a ambigüidade também existe. Pois observe os dois sentidos de "Façamos mais do que há por fazer":

(1) há várias coisas por fazer, nós estamos empenhados em fazê-las e a proposta que se lança é que façamos, agora, uma nova parte dessa tarefa em andamento. 

(2) há coisas por fazer, mas não devemos limitar-nos a fazê-las - a proposta é que façamos todas elas e outras mais. 

No primeiro caso, a palavra "mais" tem a ver com adição, soma (entre o trabalho já feito e o trabalho que o enunciador propõe que façamos). No segundo, com comparação (entre o volume de coisas que há por fazer e o volume de coisas que o enunciador propõe que façamos - o segundo volume é "maior", como sintetizamos, em português, o fato de ser "mais grande").

Há algo parecido em espanhol?


----------



## dragona

Me acabás de abrir los ojos. Es verdad que puede tener esas dos interpretaciones, yo sólo había visto la segunda que propusiste. Y ahora entiendo por qué fue tan resbuscada la sintaxis de la frase.
Siguiendo tu sugerencia, una mejor traducción podría ser: "hagamos aquello que es más de lo que aún hay por hacer"
¡Gracias por todo!


----------



## okporip

Así que la frase "Hagamos más de lo que (aún) hay por hacer", al igual que en portugués ("Façamos mais do que há por fazer"), también puede tener las dos interpretaciones que propuse?


----------



## dragona

Sí, en español podría significar las dos cosas.


----------

